# My Affirmations



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

Im goign to share them with you:


> I am that guy that talks to everyone and shows that big air of core confidence and a really unique sense of humour in a really witty sort of way, I have that really confortable air around me and everyone enjoys talkign to me, I command respect and leadership, I am really cool, I have a big social circle and a bunch of close friends who I do stuff with, I have attractive girls are all over my social circle and most are interested in me, I seem to always be surrounded by attractive females, I have the funniest stories to tell and Im a great storyteller, I have the funniest and coolest things happen to me, I have an active lifestyle and Im in all the cool things to do.


I read this every morning and before I go to bed, what I wrote there is the real me.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

thx i will try it , i have one question should i be more modest and realist with my affirmations because when i read yours i feel like im kidding myself.


----------



## Want2Bconfident (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary do you believe in affirmations? I once tried them for a while and it had no impact at all. Then I read in a book that affirmations are totally pointless because unless you believe what you are telling yourself your mind dismisses it.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Want2Bconfident said:


> Then I read in a book that affirmations are totally pointless because unless you believe what you are telling yourself your mind dismisses it.


That's what I have read too. Your brain won't believe affirmations like "I'm the coolest guy in the world". You should start with something more believable like "I might be cooler than I used to think". Sounds lame, but it's supposed to work better. :yes


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

take it this way,if youre constantly BSing your mind with negative lies (which we rationalize as "true" but in the first place were always lies) why not spam it with good empowerign thoughts?

when I first said them I did feel liek I was lyign to myserlf, pure bullcrap but then as time went on they started feelign a lil more liek truths, today those are actually either truths or achieveable goals.

Also, were, be as ambitious as you want, it doesnt matter, think of it as designign your ideal self.

the real difference between a super cool social person and someone who isnt that great at it is how much they believe the role theyre playing.


----------



## JonR (Nov 3, 2008)

nice, i do something very similar instead i visualize and imagine myself with my ideal life.

do u read this in conjunction with other methods? or do u just read it over once and every morning and night?


----------



## user+=1 (Nov 6, 2008)

This is very interesting- the complete opposite of what I used to think in high school. If my negative thoughts brought me down then and I was foolish enough to believe them, then this is pure gold. Thanks for the info


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks really good and solid, Gary. 

You could probably be more detailed which probably perhaps increase more of such feelings. Just a suggestion if you want to take.

And so good luck with the females, Gary.

Wishing you the best,
Gerard


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

*BUMP*

Im currently writing an article on affirmations and digged up my old affirmations from here


----------

